# Windows 7 sur macOS Sierra 1.12.5



## corse.34 (26 Juin 2017)

Bonsoir,

Je souhaite installer Windows 7 sur mon iMac 2017 sous macOS Sierra 1.12.5 mais on peut installer que Windows 10. 

Je ne supporte pas Windows 10 du coup je veux installer ma licence de Windows 7 qui plus agréable même si ça reste du Windows. J'en ai besoin occasionnellement. 

Je sais qu'il y'a une solution de contourner le problème mais je ne la trouve plus. 

Auriez vous une solution svp. 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Locke (26 Juin 2017)

Depuis les modèles 2012 on ne peut plus installer Windows 7. Déjà que pour certains ça se passe mal en utilisant les outils officiels, si tu persistes, tu vas au devant de problèmes. Mais de toute façon, je ne connais pas la recette pour un nouvel iMac 2017 et surtout de savoir si c'est possible.


----------



## corse.34 (26 Juin 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Depuis les modèles 2012 on ne peut plus installer Windows 7. Déjà que pour certains ça se passe mal en utilisant les outils officiels, si tu persistes, tu vas au devant de problèmes. Mais de toute façon, je ne connais pas la recette pour un nouvel iMac 2017 et surtout de savoir si c'est possible.



Pourtant sur mon Mac Mini fin 2014 j'ai Pmu l'installer sans aucun problème.


----------



## Locke (27 Juin 2017)

corse.34 a dit:


> Pourtant sur mon Mac Mini fin 2014 j'ai Pmu l'installer sans aucun problème.


Exact, je vois qu'Apple a modifié en mars 2017 son tableau pour certains modèles et l'année 2014 est la plus basse pour installer Windows 7, mais ce n'est plus possible après l'année 2015… https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT205016


----------



## corse.34 (27 Juin 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Exact, je vois qu'Apple a modifié en mars 2017 son tableau pour certains modèles et l'année 2014 est la plus basse pour installer Windows 7, mais ce n'est plus possible après l'année 2015… https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT205016



Je vais voir avec l'Apple care si il y'a une moyen de contourner le problème


----------



## Locke (27 Juin 2017)

corse.34 a dit:


> Je vais voir avec l'Apple care si il y'a une moyen de contourner le problème


Non.


----------



## corse.34 (27 Juin 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Non.



On verra bien l'espoir fait vivre [emoji3]


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juin 2017)

Salut le *Corse* !



corse.34 a dit:


> On verra bien l'espoir fait vivre



Ce qui permettait à un OS "*Legacy*" comme Windows-7 de démarrer sur un Mac (et au départ d'être installé) > c'était un mécanisme logique spécial dit "*BIOS_émulé*".

Il s'agissait d'une implémentation spéciale de l'*EFI* (Programme Interne de la Carte-Mère ou *Firmware* des Mac Intel) > qui permettait l'émulation d'un Programme Interne de type PC = un *BIOS* > et ce pseudo *BIOS* ou *BIOS* virtuel pouvait accéder au disque du Mac non par la table de partition *GUID* réglementaire > mais par une table de partition alternative *MBR* d'un type spécial = *Hybrid_MBR* (résidant sur le bloc *0* du disque). Cette table *Hybrid_MBR* décrivait au *BIOS_émulé* la partition *BOOTCAMP* comme démarrable > et hop ! ce *BIOS* factice pouvait aller exécuter le fichier démarreur *Legacy* de Windows-7 dans le volume monté sur la partition cible.

Un montage logique proprement ébouriffant (le genre de bricolage que personne ne voudrait voir chez soi transposé en version montage électrique par exemple) > qui a fait le bonheur (ils ne se doutaient de quoi était fait leur bonheur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) des fans de Windows sur Mac.

Je te devine en train de trouver que mon discours se _corse_ (ce qui ne devrait donc pas te faire peur en tant qu'_îlien_). Mais cet abstrus petit topo conduit à la question suivante : l'*EFI* des Mac les plus récents est-elle encore implémentée de la fonctionnalité génératrice d'un *BIOS_émulé* ? Si ce n'est plus la cas > il est absolument impossible d'envisager un *boot Legacy* de W-7 sur une telle bécane. Et W-7 ne peut pas booter en mode *EFI* > accédant au disque via la *GPT* (*G*UID *P*artition *T*able). Ça > c'est bon pour Windows-10 qui boote désormais en mode *UEFI* > et est donc directement démarrable par l'*EFI* du Mac > table *GPT* > exécution d'un boot_loader *.efi*.

Je pense que l'abandon accéléré dans le monde PC de la logistique désuète *BIOS* + *MBR* --> fait qu'il n'y a plus aucun intérêt à conserver sur Mac le bricolage invraisemblable qui permettait le boot *Legacy* (*BIOS_émulé* + table alternative *Hybrid_MBR*).


----------



## r e m y (28 Juin 2017)

corse.34 a dit:


> Je vais voir avec l'Apple care si il y'a une moyen de contourner le problème



AppleCare, pas plus que le support utilisateur Apple, ne donne JAMAIS aucun moyen de contourner le fonctionnement d'un Mac tel que prévu par Apple!


----------



## corse.34 (28 Juin 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut le *Corse* !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok tu as mit fin à tout mes espoirs mais Windows 10 c'est hors de question !! C'est complètement incompréhensible cet OS. Je suis vraiment dégoûté, ils auraient pu laisser la possibilité de pouvoir installer au moins Windows 7 mais bon c'est Apple. 

Merci.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juin 2017)

*corse*

Tu peux très bien installer Windows-7 dans une machine virtuelle (en utilisant les logiciels «Parallels Desktop» ou «Vmware Fusion» = payants ou «Virtual Box» = gratuit).


----------



## Locke (28 Juin 2017)

corse.34 a dit:


> Ok tu as mit fin à tout mes espoirs mais Windows 10 c'est hors de question !! C'est complètement incompréhensible cet OS. Je suis vraiment dégoûté, ils auraient pu laisser la possibilité de pouvoir installer au moins Windows 7 mais bon c'est Apple.


Ce n'est pas que Apple, Windows 7 date de 2009, c'est un très vieil OS et Microsoft ne fait plus de suivi depuis janvier 2015. Dans ces conditions comment Apple peut-elle proposer de faire son installation sur ses matériels après 2015 ?


----------



## r e m y (28 Juin 2017)

Permettre l'installation de Windows 7? 
Et pourquoi pas SnowLeopard sorti la même année à un mois de différence? (on ne peut même pas installer MacOS X 10.11 ElCapitan...)


----------



## corse.34 (28 Juin 2017)

Ok ok ça va j'ai compris. 

Sujet clos.


----------

